# [Confirmed] GCN Baby Park and 3DS Neo Bowser City Rumored to be in DLC Pack 2



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 13, 2015)

*Update 2:* And here's the rest! We've got some interesting stuff in here, including GBA Cheese Land and GBA Ribbon Road, another few highly requested courses!

Link to all videos related to DLC Pack 2: http://www.gonintendo.com/?https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLbCOGQCF6GO0FLMqZ1CVmQVCjoMfpBNss

The full course list goes as follows (in no particular order):


> GCN Baby Park
> GBA Cheese Land
> GBA Ribbon Road
> 3DS Neo Bowser City
> ...


Alternate Japanese names (Differences bolded)


> *GC Bebyipaku*
> GBA Cheese Land
> GBA Ribbon Road
> 3DS Neo Bowser City
> ...


 
*Update: *Part of this rumor has been proven accurate with this Japanese announcement video for GCN Baby Park! What do you think about the rest of the rumor? Will it still hold?


*Original:* A rumor on NeoGaf has re-surfaced stating that some code meant for Mario Kart 8 DLC Pack 2 was discovered while data-mining DLC Pack 1; namely, being the course names for one of the new cups (plus one). Thanks to the efforts of MrBean35000VR and Chadderz, we now know that the structure of the naming is correct, so there may be some truth to this. The alleged names of course files are as follows:


> 3DS_NEOBOWSERCITY (= 3DS Neo Bowser City)
> GC_BABYPARK (= GCN Baby Park)
> WU_ANIMAL (= Animal Crossing)
> WU_METRO (= Unknown)
> WU_WOODS (= Unknown)


 
The latter two in this set are currently unknown, but it is theorized that "WU_METRO" might be either a city-themed course _-or-_ possibly a Metroid-themed course, and what is most likely "WU_WOODS" can be seen in the DLC Pack 2 announcement graphic.

What are your thoughts on this? Baby Park was certainly a much-hoped-for course, but how do you feel about the others?

Sources:
 http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1028248
 http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20..._dlc_to_include_baby_park_and_neo_bowser_city
https://www.youtube.com/user/GameXplain/videos


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 13, 2015)

People liked baby park?
It's fun for speed running but it's a pretty shitty race map.

Any bowser level is cool though.


----------



## loco365 (Apr 13, 2015)

If Neo Bowser City is to be in the pack, that'll be a lot of fun to drive. Baby Park, though... Eeeeehhhhh not really a fan of it. It's just so simple, although it could be the first MK8 track to have more than three loops.


----------



## Arras (Apr 13, 2015)

Baby Park is good for one reason only: the giant Koopa shells mowing across the entire track. Other than that, it's kinda shit.


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 13, 2015)

Baby Park will never be the same without the Giant Banana Peels and Bowser Shells. Also, I thought this was a confirmed fake?


----------



## Sakitoshi (Apr 13, 2015)

Sheimi said:


> Baby Park will never be the same without the Giant Banana Peels and Bowser Shells. Also, I thought this was a confirmed fake?


 
Don't forget the bajillion of items dropped in the floor, having both characters hold items helped that too.

My question is why not GC Bowser Castle?? Neo Bowser City is fun and all but recent enough being a MK7 track.


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 13, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> Don't forget the bajillion of items dropped in the floor, having both characters hold items helped that too.
> 
> My question is why not GC Bowser Castle?? Neo Bowser City is fun and all but recent enough being a MK7 track.


GC Bowser's Castle, SNES Bowser Castle has no love :/


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 13, 2015)

N64 Bowsers Castle... Bring it back!


----------



## Bimmel (Apr 13, 2015)

Baby Park? Okay, let's race: 0

Maybe it's better they add that course as a battle map.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 13, 2015)

Bimmel said:


> Baby Park? Okay, let's race: 0
> 
> Maybe it's better they add that course as a battle map.


 
Duuuuude I wish! Although I always liked Baby Park; it's a course that really comes down to skill, and I like that it had 7 laps (in the original, DS only got 5...), so it made for a more tense race, especially since anything can happen in the last few laps

Edit: I'm personally hoping that "Metro" is short for "Metroid", but it would probably just a city-themed course...


----------



## Terenigma (Apr 13, 2015)

Neo bowser city is one of the better levels in MK track history so im all for that. (Altho it will be a killer on 200cc)

You can bet that they'll do to baby park what they did to the wario stadium level, spruce it up a little and make it more interesting so im not overly against it but quite frankly there are much better tracks in mario kart history that deserve to be re-made. Baby park has already been re-made once, it doesnt need another one.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 13, 2015)

Terenigma said:


> Neo bowser city is one of the better levels in MK track history so im all for that. (Altho it will be a killer on 200cc)
> 
> You can bet that they'll do to baby park what they did to the wario stadium level, spruce it up a little and make it more interesting so im not overly against it but quite frankly there are much better tracks in mario kart history that deserve to be re-made. Baby park has already been re-made once, it doesnt need another one.


 
So has Yoshi's Island. And SNES Rainbow Road. I'd actually prefer that they re-re-release tracks for DLC, that way it doesn't infringe against the chances of tracks coming in future installments.

Although, it seems that the unspoken "DLC rules" play a bit differently than the standard ones, so maybe tracks like Wario's Gold Mine have just as much a chance of being a future retro course as all the other previously unused tracks


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 13, 2015)

Still waiting on over 9000 CC racing mode.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 13, 2015)

It's all about that 200cc but I'm starting to think that 200cc might not be fast enough for me so 250cc could be it.


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 14, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> It's all about that 200cc but I'm starting to think that 200cc might not be fast enough for me so 250cc could be it.


This isn't F-Zero ya know


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 14, 2015)

Sheimi said:


> This isn't F-Zero ya know




That's 200cc? It is fast but I was hoping to exceed my expectations, well it didn't. Still, it'll be better than that slow bugger 150cc.

Btw, as much as I love Double Dash I hope Baby Park isn't part of DLC 2 'cause that'd just be like NASCAR -- Go around in circles.


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 14, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> That's 200cc? It is fast but I was hoping to exceed my expectations, well it didn't. Still, it'll be better than that slow bugger 150cc.


What kind of kart setup/character are you using? Firehopping doesn't always let you win.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 14, 2015)

Sheimi said:


> What kind of kart setup/character are you using? Firehopping doesn't always let you win.


Link + one of the first bikes + standard wheels + rainbow glider

I don't have a pic but that's what I use. I usually get in first to third place, considering if I have a mushroom for shortcuts and shell/banana to protect myself. It would be useful to have a backup item like the previous Mario Karts have.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm getting hyped!

Though my 8gb WiiU would need more memory 
time to get an hdd.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 14, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I'm getting hyped!
> 
> Though my 8gb WiiU would need more memory
> time to get an hdd.


 

Western Digital FTW, I recommend their MyPassport line of products, very affordable and reliable.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 14, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Western Digital FTW, I recommend their MyPassport line of products, very affordable and reliable.


 
And craptastic with Nintendont if you get a newer model


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 14, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> And craptastic with Nintendont if you get a newer model


 

Mine works just fine, not sure what everyone is complaining about lol. Now if they had a Seagate I can see why XD


----------



## Sakitoshi (Apr 14, 2015)

Sheimi said:


> This isn't F-Zero ya know




looks like Double Dash 150cc to me. which is good.... and bad at the same time(need to be faster).
the only thing I hope is that they don't bump the AI difficulty to bullshit territory like in MK7 mirror. those CPU always conspired against me having a convenient blue shell followed by red shells completely ruining my tries of three stars runs .


----------



## duffmmann (Apr 14, 2015)

Not happening, confirmed fake: "This goes back as far as November of last year, with a GameFAQs member *claiming* to have found a file with similar contents as what’s posted below. The same user *said* last week that he made the whole thing up. Doh!"

source: http://nintendoeverything.com/rumor-next-mario-kart-8-dlc-pack-to-include-baby-park-neo-bowser-city/


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 14, 2015)

duffmmann said:


> Not happening, confirmed fake: "This goes back as far as November of last year, with a GameFAQs member *claiming* to have found a file with similar contents as what’s posted below. The same user *said* last week that he made the whole thing up. Doh!"
> 
> source: http://nintendoeverything.com/rumor-next-mario-kart-8-dlc-pack-to-include-baby-park-neo-bowser-city/


 
Here's the entire quote:


> Fellow GameFAQs users, I have not been entirely obvious with you. I made the whole thing up. Baby Park and Neo Bowser City aren't returning. I just wanted them back so badly that I made it up that they are actually returning. And I am sorry. Please find it in your heart to forgive me. After all, the word "apology" is tossed around a lot, these days. But, when it comes from in here *puts hand on heart*.......
> 
> OK, seriously, they're going to be in it.
> 
> ...


 
It's kind of hard to tell just what parts of the post he's being sarcastic in


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 14, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Mine works just fine, not sure what everyone is complaining about lol. Now if they had a Seagate I can see why XD


 
I do have a 500 gb seagate (used for wii stuff, and nintendont) and it works fine lol


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 14, 2015)

Moved. Rumors arent typically an accepted form of news.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 14, 2015)

Ah, ok. Thanks for notifying, I thought maybe it would be considered noteworthy enough to get by that fact, particularly since a lot of other sites reported on it


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 14, 2015)

Phew. It's fake! Hurray!

Baby Park as part of DLC 2 would be lazy as fuck from Nintendo.


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 15, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Baby Park as part of DLC 2 would be lazy as fuck from Nintendo.




Aw shit n****


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 15, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Baby Park as part of DLC 2 would be lazy as fuck from Nintendo.


 

Well, looks like they heard your very heart's desires. 

http://www.gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=251068&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 15, 2015)

Sicklyboy or Bortz, now that this has been at least partially confirmed, could it be moved back to User Submitted News, or should we wait until the rest of it has been confirmed? (I'll keep this updated with every track announced if you like)

Edit: All tracks were announced. Looks like I have some updating to do. Could this be moved back with "[Confirmed]" added to the beginning of the title?


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 15, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Sicklyboy or Bortz, now that this has been at least partially confirmed, could it be moved back to User Submitted News, or should we wait until the rest of it has been confirmed? (I'll keep this updated with every track announced if you like)


 

Partially confirmed? They're on Nintendo's official YT channel  I'd say that's pretty damned confirmed lol.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 15, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Partially confirmed? They're on Nintendo's official YT channel  I'd say that's pretty damned confirmed lol.


 
I've been out for the count with a migraine all day lol I realized this 30 seconds before you posted  still, thanks for the heads-up, I'm updating the OP as we speak


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 15, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I've been out for the count with a migraine all day lol I realized this 30 seconds before you posted  still, thanks for the heads-up, I'm updating the OP as we speak


 

Hey, no prob  The videos to the official source are in that link on post 31


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 15, 2015)

Overhyping mode activated.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 15, 2015)

Thank you Sicklyboy! (I'm assuming you did that since I don't think Bortz is online right now). I'm done fudging with the OP now

So what we can take away from this is; they didn't flipping do anything fun with Neo Bowser City, so that's still boring as all hell, and items can't cross over the barrier in Baby Park anymore, so not near as hectic as it could be. Otherwise the rest looks really promising!

Edit: Is it just me, or does "WU_WOODS" look a LOT like something from Minish Cap?? Maybe it's just because of all the GBA courses coming back, but I'm wondering if it's actually short for "Minish Woods"??


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 15, 2015)

Updated OP with newly confirmed English names


----------



## Terenigma (Apr 15, 2015)

All the new tracks look great! Cant wait to play them


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 15, 2015)

BabyPark!

Remember on the orginal GC version you had to do 9 laps to complete it.
Will be ridi-culous fast with the new 200cc mode!
Cant wait, so much fun that lap!

Also mighty fine Graphics for the good 'old 32 watts powered WiiU!!!!


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 15, 2015)

Of all _Double Dash!!_ tracks Nintendo went for the blandest and most basic one available.

I guess Wario Colosseum would be too much effort for Nintendo to remake in HD.


----------



## loco365 (Apr 15, 2015)

Oh, and @ previous topic where the user posted about making up the DLC rumor: http://www.hcs64.com/mboard/forum.php?showthread=40919

I'm still not too thrilled about Baby Park. It's such a simple course.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 15, 2015)

For those saying Baby Park will be boring; I would like to point out that the entire course is in antigravity. Think about the chaos that will come from just one little bump to another player, particularly if it's a close race


----------



## Walker D (Apr 15, 2015)

The JP Nintendo's Youtube is full of new videos about the Mario Kart tracks  ..if someone haven't, check them out


----------



## shadow1w2 (Apr 16, 2015)

Well I'm happy with this.
New karts are okay though, interesting at least.
Trackwise my two favorites Cheese land and Neo Bowser are welcome additions.
I do hope they get the Snes Gba bowser tracks in sometime.
Heck love all the bowser tracks really.

Happy to see another Fzero track but I hooe the next dlc starts adding the other vehicles as karts like my favorite the golden fox.
Now if we could just get a new Fzero game. xD

As for Baby park Ill forgive it for now.
Its not too bad but ya a bit bland.
Good for teaching drifting to new players though.

200cc is pretty fast as far as go karts go, looking forward to this.
Glad I bought the bundle pack already.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 16, 2015)

So hyped. The track selection looks much better than the first DLC pack.
And Big Blue... OMFG that music. Ribbon Road looks really interesting as well.


----------



## Hanafuda (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm excited as hell for this and quite happy with the tracks, extras, and 200cc. But dropping yet another F-Zero themed track is like the ultimate troll move. Hey Nintendo, how 'bout F-Zero on Wii U??? Oh you like F-Zero, then make sure to check out the new DLC packs for MK8. Thanks for playing!


----------



## Osha (Apr 16, 2015)

Nintendo putting F-Zero tracks in MK8 might be a way to gauge the interest for a new game. I'm sure they have data on what track is played the most online, and stuff, so if many people play Big Blue and Mute City, they'll know for sure people want a new F-Zero, and not just a vocal minority.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 18, 2015)

For those that care, Nintendo of America just uploaded course previews to their YouTube channel today. They're the exact same as the other videos, so I'm not gonna touch the OP (I wonder why they waited this long?...)


----------



## HEX1GON (Apr 19, 2015)

Baby park was always the track that I didn't like much. Although making a race shells only would be pretty crazy in 200cc.


----------



## loco365 (Apr 19, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> And Big Blue... OMFG that music.


 
Did you also notice when the third leg of the lap began how there's an announcer saying "Final Lap!"? It's in GameExplain's Big Blue video.


----------



## chartube12 (May 2, 2015)

I hate every race track from every mario kart game. Seriously fucks this franchise.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 3, 2015)

chartube12 said:


> I hate every race track from every mario kart game. Seriously fucks this franchise.


 
Oh nice, you bumped a dead news article to state something irrelevant to the topic


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 3, 2015)

chartube12 said:


> I hate every race track from every mario kart game. Seriously fucks this franchise.


----------

